# Kayak trolling motors



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I came across this site: www.bassyaks.com. They install trolling motor kits on just about any yak. Their used yak section had what looks to me like some good deals.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a link to a universal Kayak trolling motor bracket for under $60.... Not to bad a deal... Tight lines...
http://www.keywestpaddlesports.com/motor bracket.htm


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Neat pics, always cool looking at others' DIY projects.

FYI just to make sure anyone who's looking knows, they would have to register their kayak the pretty much the same as if it were a motorboat. Hence the reason I have a kayak and NOT motorboat, too much darn paperwork!

Alex


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Oops! didn't think about that, plus paddlings cheaper lol.


Yaksquatch said:


> Neat pics, always cool looking at others' DIY projects.
> 
> FYI just to make sure anyone who's looking knows, they would have to register their kayak the pretty much the same as if it were a motorboat. Hence the reason I have a kayak and NOT motorboat, too much darn paperwork!
> 
> Alex


----------



## SteveK (Feb 7, 2012)

Yah! $400 carbon fiber paddles, and those are the cheap ones. That is the cost of a Motor Kit. Kayaking being cheap probably isn't the main reason of why most people decided on trying kayaking, most didn't get into it because it is all they can afford.
Some do tend to watch the budget more closely that others, but it's just like any other hobby or sport you put in what you want to get out of it.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I have way under $200 in my entire trolling motor set up including registration. The paper work was simple. It is the best thing ive done to my yak. It increases the amount of fish I catch and the amount of energy I have at the end of the day. I fish from a kayak not because I cant afford a boat but because I love the feeling of catching big fish way off shore right down on the water.



If you have any questions feel free to ask away!


----------



## h216ghost (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm with disco the trolling motor was the best upgrade I've done for my kayak. We kind of copied the bassyaks design it's a simple yet extremely effective design. Both disco and I are auto techs with race cars that we have hours of on so we made it kind of a competition to build them together at the same time but at different places. To me they came out great and would do it myself again but if your not mechanically inclined save yourself a lot of headache and get the bassyaks kit. Bassyaks kit comes with a lot of extra pre planned stuff like a kill switch, I have close to 50 dollars I'my kill switch alone. 

If anyone else does decide to motor their kayak don't get cheap on the battery it's extremely important


----------

